# Port A Jetties 4-9-14



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Drove down for the first jetty trip of the year after seeing a nice weather window. I had just gotten a good jetty fly set up I was really wanting to break in. We arrived to a strong NW wind that had the south surf side flat and clear.










Spanish were busting rain minnows everywhere. Literally, everywhere. Surf and channel, as far as you could see. They were busting as far as the ferry landing down the channel. A small school of bonito jumped in the action for a little bit, but disappeared quickly.










Jacks were making the rounds but being picky as hell. I had never met a picky jack before... till now. Finally managed one on the 10 wt.










And my dad got a random redfish.










Met a guy out there that was really cool and I was able to get some shots and video of him fighting a jack.










Video:





Good start to the year, and any time on granite is time well spent.

Brandon


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Superb! Sinking line?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

I've never fished the jetties there. Were you on the south jetty or did you take the boat over to the north one?


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

salty_waders said:


> Superb! Sinking line?


Intermediate. Full sink is a tad too much for the rocks.

This was the south.


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

*flies*

What kind of flies were you throwing for the smacks and the jack? I've got a 10wt set up that still needs its cherry popped. I have some heavy large closers I've tied, along with some deceivers and stuff like that. Tied them in anticipation of being used one day, and they still sit all alone in the box waiting to be called up off the bench, haha.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

You da man.

I was down in Port O'Connor last week and the Spanish Mackerel were everywhere. I don't ever remember them being here in April before.

Thanks for the report.

Let's go fishing


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

TXyakker said:


> What kind of flies were you throwing for the smacks and the jack? I've got a 10wt set up that still needs its cherry popped. I have some heavy large closers I've tied, along with some deceivers and stuff like that. Tied them in anticipation of being used one day, and they still sit all alone in the box waiting to be called up off the bench, haha.


Spanish were hitting basically anything. The jacks were picky, but if you had a large brightly yellow or green fly they liked it.


----------



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice report! This was the damage from last Tuesday at north Packery. Not counting the 10 other clousers that were bit right through. I had the time of my life, I've never been completely sore from fly fishing but I was definitely feeling it after that day.


----------



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

*Result*

What's left of the clousers


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

scooter3 said:


> What's left of the clousers


Nice!! Spanish are a sure way to go through the clouser box fast but its worth it in fun. Some of my flies were worn down to just about a barehook, and if stripped fast enough got hit anyway. Glad you got out and into some.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Spaniards generally aren't picky. Just throw your junk flies and they'll eat them.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

By the way- how slippery were the jetty rocks there? The Surfside jetty can be pretty treacherous. Lots of folks where studded wading boots or even old golf spikes for traction.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> By the way- how slippery were the jetty rocks there? The Surfside jetty can be pretty treacherous. Lots of folks where studded wading boots or even old golf spikes for traction.


Very slippery. Wearing Korkers or something of the like is recommended.


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

Awesome. I just got an 8 wt TFO im going to have to try out there this summer

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

AHL_1901 said:


> Awesome. I just got an 8 wt TFO im going to have to try out there this summer
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


You hook into a big jack with that 8wt you'd better be prepared to either break him off when you get tired or break the rod. A 20# jack will take your 8wt and beat you silly with it.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

AHL_1901 said:


> Awesome. I just got an 8 wt TFO im going to have to try out there this summer
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Nice! An 8 wt is a little light for jacks. But there are still a bunch of fish to be caught with it. Spanish, bonito, redfish.


----------

